# Forget Kopi Luwak!



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kopi Luwak is so last year now you can enjoy Black Ivory Coffee, which is not from civet cats but wait for it .... ELEPHANTS dung! According to Bella Barista/Daily Mail it's being produced by a Canadian in Thailand who has a small herd of said elephants who are "fed" coffee cherries with their food and some lucky person gets the job of "harvesting" the crop. Its thought that it will sell at £685 a kilo... (group buy anyone)

Must admit thought this was an April fool but it looks not. Their is a video on the Mails website which seems genuine.

Still can't understand why anyone would want it, but still it takes all sorts. Now I have a friend who has 3 labradors who eat anything, maybe if I were to...................perhaps not!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

well as the digestive enzymes in a civet cant be to good for the condition of the beans, i would hate to think what a much more robust digestive system that can happily deal with small twigs & all sorts of hard cellulose compounds will do to the flavour!! but im sure there will be some poor misguided souls who fall for the hype.

There is one born every minute, now could i interest anyone in the amazing snake oil. will bring the shine back to your dull stainless steel and descale your boiler, only £7.99 a bottle!!!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I think there's an obsession with eating shit recently


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

A civit appears to have a digestive tract that is a little over five hours long... Which puts it somewhere between a cat, and a ferret.

Which is long enough to remove most of the fruit, and to enzymatically alter the compounds in the cherry that are responsible for"bitter".

I'm going to guess that an elephant has a somewhat longer "transition period".. But it is worth mentioning that most seeds apparently pass through untouched...at least according to the guys in the elephant sanctuary I visited a few aeons ago...who knows, there may be something in it.....

Or it could stink...

I for one choose not to play Guinea pig..


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Must admit thought this was an April fool but it looks not. Their is a video on the Mails website which seems genuine.


A lot of the Mail's output can seem like an April Fools joke at first. Though sadly...


----------



## rmwkenefeck (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought the thing with the civit is that they are theoretically supposed to select the ripe cherries?

I'm sure it's all hogwash really!


----------

